# HGH -only for the rich?



## old_lady (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi everyone – hope that I have posted this the right place and that I’m not crossing any forum lines or rules!

I’m a 40+ woman from Scandinavia and I’m beginning to feel age a little in a unpleasant way. Therefore I have looked into the whole hormone replacement thing and I’m already feeling better (more like my old self) with pregnenolone, progesterone and a little bit of dhea. But while reading about all this I also came across info about HGH and I’m of cause intrigued! I so want to try it! I found a online pharmacy where they sell what seems like real products produced by American and European companies. But the prices are a bit high. For me to take just 1 ui a day (for anti aging purpose I guess the would be sufficient?) it would be more than 250 dollars a month. And then I started thinking about people who use far more than a unit a day in order to build their bodies – it must be extremely expensive to do that?! So my question is – is HGH only for rich bodybuilders –or do you know a cheaper way to get hold of HGH?


----------



## bvs (Aug 18, 2015)

price talk is NOT allowed
there is several different types of pharma and generic GH around so prices will vary depending on type and your location
id also be very very sceptical of any site selling GH as it is highly faked
look into peptides, they might be a good cheaper alternative for you


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 18, 2015)

Welcome to UGB.

x2 what BVS said. HGH is faked all too often, and buying from a website is rarely a good idea when procuring controlled substances.

Have you looked into an anti-aging clinic or the like? In your position, I would lean towards this option well ahead of going rogue.

Cheers,

- Savage


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes, HGH is for rich kids. No doubt about it. Even generic shit is overpriced for what your getting IMO.


----------



## old_lady (Aug 18, 2015)

Ups – sorry for bringing up the price talk – and thank you for answering anyway!


----------



## wallyd (Aug 18, 2015)

It's too expensive and faked way too often for me to even chance it. Not to mention you need to run it for a good length of time to really see it shine. I doubt I'll ever try it again.


----------



## old_lady (Aug 18, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> Welcome to UGB.
> 
> x2 what BVS said. HGH is faked all too often, and buying from a website is rarely a good idea when procuring controlled substances.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately no such thing exist in Scandinavia. Actually we are way behind the US when it comes to hormone replacement therapy. No one knows anything and everyone is super sceptical. Clinics can be found in Europe but if I add travelling expenses on top of the consultation and the actual drugs  - it will get crazy expensive –and I would still not get HGH.

But – of cause I see what you mean. It is a bit drastic to just order online and go ahead with only google and youtube as guidance.


----------



## old_lady (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your answers - it is so liberating to be able to have a open talk about this -with someone who actually knows something about it!


----------



## bvs (Aug 18, 2015)

are peptides legal in Scandinavia? or legal to import?


----------



## old_lady (Aug 18, 2015)

bvs said:


> are peptides legal in Scandinavia? or legal to import?



eeeeh …actually no. More or less everything is illegal here - apart from porn and teen-drinking of cause  I can't even buy Progesterone over the counter here -and things like normal aspirin can only be bought in very small quantities (packets of 10 pills) without prescription. Un the upside -it is free of charge to see a doctor and to get prescriptions and so on. But - import of drugs from abroad happens a lot, -and if it gets taken by customs you most likely get a warning and worst case senario is a 250 dollar fine.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 18, 2015)

old_lady said:


> eeeeh …actually no. More or less everything is illegal here - apart from porn and teen-drinking of cause  I can't even buy Progesterone over the counter here -and things like normal aspirin can only be bought in very small quantities (packets of 10 pills) without prescription. Un the upside -it is free of charge to see a doctor and to get prescriptions and so on. But - import of drugs from abroad happens a lot, -and if it gets taken by customs you most likely get a warning and worst case senario is a 250 dollar fine.



GH isnt going to make it threw your customs than.  


Or very unlikely.  & your going to need to spend quite a bit for a buy...........& i guess it would be a 50/50 shot at getting it threw and than trying it.


----------



## old_lady (Aug 19, 2015)

gymrat827 said:


> GH isnt going to make it threw your customs than.
> 
> 
> Or very unlikely.  & your going to need to spend quite a bit for a buy...........& i guess it would be a 50/50 shot at getting it threw and than trying it.



Customs are definitely a risk of loosing money+product but I'm sure chances are far better than 50/50. I already bought pregnenolone, progesterone and dhea - and reordered all the products a few times and I got everything without problems. The thing is - our postal service don't have the resources to do more than a few random checks. Import of things have exploded that last few years and people buy everything online. All purchases bought outside European Union should go through customs and customer should pay taxes -but checking all mail coming into the country is an impossible task. Therefore people buy everything from Viagra to cheep cigarettes and french fashion online. Very hard to regulate. …and also we don't have the severe penalties you guys do in the US. My sister bought some diet medicine online once from a big british online company and that got caught in customs, -result was that they called her up and told her that she would not receive the product and made her promise that she wouldn't try to buy it again. That is typical -I have heard lots of similar stories from friends. I think there is a general understanding of why people are tempted to buy medics online and as long as you are not reselling it's not considered a big crime.

But again - thanks for all answers! I'll have to reconsider!


----------



## SHRUGS (Aug 19, 2015)

I'd move and then dive into a giant stack of Seros or Humas.
!S!


----------



## Gt500face (Aug 19, 2015)

Way too expensive for my blood.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 19, 2015)

Not worth it in my opinion


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 19, 2015)

old_lady said:


> Customs are definitely a risk of loosing money+product but I'm sure chances are far better than 50/50. I already bought pregnenolone, progesterone and dhea - and reordered all the products a few times and I got everything without problems. The thing is - our postal service don't have the resources to do more than a few random checks. Import of things have exploded that last few years and people buy everything online. All purchases bought outside European Union should go through customs and customer should pay taxes -but checking all mail coming into the country is an impossible task. Therefore people buy everything from Viagra to cheep cigarettes and french fashion online. Very hard to regulate. …and also we don't have the severe penalties you guys do in the US. My sister bought some diet medicine online once from a big british online company and that got caught in customs, -result was that they called her up and told her that she would not receive the product and made her promise that she wouldn't try to buy it again. That is typical -I have heard lots of similar stories from friends. I think there is a general understanding of why people are tempted to buy medics online and as long as you are not reselling it's not considered a big crime.
> 
> But again - thanks for all answers! I'll have to reconsider!



then buy 1 kit of something out of china to give it a shot.


----------

